# HELP!: Passports Left in Yukon in Ft. Lauderdale - Ship Leaves in an Hour



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

This is a hail Mary situation. I'm at the Ft. Lauderdale Royal Caribbean port and my ship leaves in just over an hour. I have 5 relatives with me. I left all the passports in the Uber's Yukon.

I have left about 12 messages with my driver starting about 3.5 hours ago. Customer Service has left a couple and texted. No response to anything.

I am desperate to have him call me and get me the passports and am trying this extraordinary post to see if anyone actually knows him:

Leandro - GMC Yukon XL - Black
Licence Plate IJZC53









Please let him know to call me asap! I know this isn't what the boards are for, but I'm so desperate. Crying kids, relatives, 8 day vacation screwed because I forgot 1 bag in the car. Can someone make this happen for me?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

chrispounds said:


> This is a hail Mary situation. I'm at the Ft. Lauderdale Royal Caribbean port and my ship leaves in just over an hour. I have 5 relatives with me. I left all the passports in the Uber's Yukon.
> 
> I have left about 12 messages with my driver starting about 3.5 hours ago. Customer Service has left a couple and texted. No response to anything.
> 
> ...


Man this sucks. I'm really sorry but this guy may have gone home or been dragged off to god knows where. Uber should have been sending him the messages or another passenger might have been given or taken the bag. Keep on uber support and I wish you the best of luck. Make sure to offer the driver big compensation to bring it back asap..
Ps maybe you can catch up w the ship at the next port if you miss the original boarding too


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Someone is going to be REAL POPULAR WITH THE FAMILY . . .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Fake.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Someone is going to be REAL POPULAR WITH THE FAMILY . . .


Man dont kick the guy while he is down


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Fake.


I know this seems weird, but I assure you...it's not. I'm desperate.


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Man dont kick the guy while he is down
> View attachment 644125


Thanks brother.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

chrispounds said:


> I know this seems weird, but I assure you...it's not. I'm desperate.


Okay, on the off chance that you're real, start requesting rides. When you've determined the driver isn't your guy then immediately cancel and request again. There is a tiny, really tiny, chance that you'll get your driver again, but it is a better chance than finding the guy here. 

Also, posting this in one of the Florida sub-forums might generate better results.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OH dude.. 

My heart breaks for you.

if he doesn't reply soon I don't know what to say. Uber drivers are independent contractors. He could be at his other job with his phone off with your passports sitting exactly where you left them.

I really hope you had travel insurance.

There's not much else you can do unfortunately.

I'd recommend looking into hotels on the beach or going north to Disney if the driver doesn't get back to you, which it sounds like he's not.

The upside is that this time of year there's usually hotels with vacancies.

Try to make the best of your vacation even if you have to change your plans.

And I hope to hell you aren't Canadian because getting passports replaced while you are abroad is a real $(%&


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Whew this is the worst Guber pickle Ive ever heard of a pax creating for themself. Im sorry too hear of this. We here are a tiny % of OP's that drive for Guber. Post in the ft. Laurderdale forum. Good luck you will need it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I worked for RC several years ago in that very terminal , were you moved to the "hallway of tears and shattered vacation dreams" ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

chrispounds said:


> This is a hail Mary situation. I'm at the Ft. Lauderdale Royal Caribbean port and my ship leaves in just over an hour. I have 5 relatives with me. I left all the passports in the Uber's Yukon.
> 
> I have left about 12 messages with my driver starting about 3.5 hours ago. Customer Service has left a couple and texted. No response to anything.
> 
> ...


Since he's Uber Black he may not be currently driving on a trip.

Send him a message offering $200-$300 cash if he can bring it now.


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> I worked for RC several years ago in that very terminal , were you moved to the "hallway of tears and shattered vacation dreams" ?


This was the funniest saddest thing I read today.


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Since he's Uber Black he may not be currently driving on a trip.
> 
> Send him a message offering $200-$300 cash if he can bring it now.


How do you do this? I did leave voicemail messages saying stuff kinda like this. I don't know how to send a direct message though.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Did you try calling the police? They have the best methods.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

chrispounds said:


> How do you do this? I did leave voicemail messages saying stuff kinda like this. I don't know how to send a direct message though.


Can you text him through the app?

"My passports are in your SUV. I have $300 for you if you can get them to *_* by ____."

That'd get his attention


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

So his ship sailed 3 hours ago and he still hasn't posted in the geographically local forum.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Whew this is the worst Guber pickle Ive ever heard of


Hey! Leave my pickle out of this!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

. Looks like that ship has sailed.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

His family probably dumped his body in the ocean


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

chrispounds said:


> This is a hail Mary situation. I'm at the Ft. Lauderdale Royal Caribbean port and my ship leaves in just over an hour. I have 5 relatives with me. I left all the passports in the Uber's Yukon.
> 
> I have left about 12 messages with my driver starting about 3.5 hours ago. Customer Service has left a couple and texted. No response to anything.
> 
> ...


I know that guy, he sells documents to illegals so they can drive uber.


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

Update. Well, still no call back. I will be filing a police report tomorrow morning.

It's been a whirlwind of a day. Had to plan a whole new 8 day vacation sitting on a curb at Port with upset kids. Find and reserve a large Ford Expedition for the whole clan for a week due to the complete change in plans. It seemed as though everything was at a premium since it was last minute. Find hotel accommodations when it seemed every hotel was sold out in Miami. Unless you found them for around $4500 or more for 4 nights back in Miami. Which I did/forced to. Uber back to said Miami hotel from the empty pirt in Ft. Lauderdale while looking for options in a packed Suburban with the clan.

Then, plan another "extended 2nd half of the week" in Orlando for a Universal 3 park getaway. With another hotel/separate hotel stay of course. All on the fly/last minute.

(So, no, I haven't had a moment to post in another forum).

Whew. Thanks for everyone's help. I'll post some updates later and maybe in the Ft. Lauderdale forum too when I get a chance.

This has been an adventure. I don't think I'll make this oversight again!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

chrispounds said:


> Update. Well, still no call back. I will be filing a police report tomorrow morning.
> 
> It's been a whirlwind of a day. Had to plan a whole new 8 day vacation sitting on a curb at Port with upset kids. Find and reserve a large Ford Expedition for the whole clan for a week due to the complete change in plans. It seemed as though everything was at a premium since it was last minute. Find hotel accommodations when it seemed every hotel was sold out in Miami. Unless you found them for around $4500 or more for 4 nights back in Miami. Which I did/forced to. Uber back to said Miami hotel from the empty pirt in Ft. Lauderdale while looking for options in a packed Suburban with the clan.
> 
> ...


Post on the Miami forums, why are you posting here?

I have seen that guy when I drove ages ago, go to the miami forums and offer a reward for letting him know to call you and then a reward for the guy for bringing it back.

I mean come on man, money talks for mistakes, your fastest bet specially with latinos.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

chrispounds said:


> Update. Well, still no call back. I will be filing a police report tomorrow morning.
> 
> It's been a whirlwind of a day. Had to plan a whole new 8 day vacation sitting on a curb at Port with upset kids. Find and reserve a large Ford Expedition for the whole clan for a week due to the complete change in plans. It seemed as though everything was at a premium since it was last minute. Find hotel accommodations when it seemed every hotel was sold out in Miami. Unless you found them for around $4500 or more for 4 nights back in Miami. Which I did/forced to. Uber back to said Miami hotel from the empty pirt in Ft. Lauderdale while looking for options in a packed Suburban with the clan.
> 
> ...


Calling the police was the first thing you should have done.

They can look up address by the license plate. They have plate reader cams all over the place. They can put out a BOLO on a vehicle, for all cops to look for. They can do A LOT more for you than Uber can when time is limited and it's for something that is a legal necessity.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Also:



https://turo.com/



Car rental that doesn't **** you upside down.

And surprisingly enough, you use Uber but not AirBNB? Why are you paying hotels?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Post on the Miami forums, why are you posting here?


So the rest of us can enjoy a good laugh!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Calling the police was the first thing you should have done.
> 
> They can look up address by the license plate. They have plate reader cams all over the place. They can put out a BOLO on a vehicle, for all cops to look for. They can do A LOT more for you than Uber can when time is limited and it's for something that is a legal necessity.


Police in Broward County or anywhere in S FL aren't going to run around looking for misplaced passports on a BOLO.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

chrispounds said:


> Update. Well, still no call back. I will be filing a police report tomorrow morning.
> 
> It's been a whirlwind of a day. Had to plan a whole new 8 day vacation sitting on a curb at Port with upset kids. Find and reserve a large Ford Expedition for the whole clan for a week due to the complete change in plans. It seemed as though everything was at a premium since it was last minute. Find hotel accommodations when it seemed every hotel was sold out in Miami. Unless you found them for around $4500 or more for 4 nights back in Miami. Which I did/forced to. Uber back to said Miami hotel from the empty pirt in Ft. Lauderdale while looking for options in a packed Suburban with the clan.
> 
> ...


If the passports are found/returned they'd usually put you on the very next sailing if there's availability. I don't know how they operate now or the itineraries.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Police in Broward County or anywhere in S FL aren't going to run around looking for misplaced passports on a BOLO.


I didn't say they would go running around looking for them. I said they can at least do more for him than Uber will do.

BOLO doesn't send cops "running around looking for" something. They have the address of the registered owner by plate, and if an officer happens to be in area with nothing to do, they will drive by and see if vehicle is there. This is more than what Uber will do when time is limited. You're crazy if you think they'll just laugh at you and say, "F*** you!" Police are people, too, and they have hearts; they do care.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I didn't say they would go running around looking for them. I said they can at least do more for him than Uber will do.
> 
> BOLO doesn't send cops "running around looking for" something. They have the address of the registered owner by plate, and if an officer happens to be in area with nothing to do, they will drive by and see if vehicle is there. This is more than what Uber will do when time is limited. You're crazy if you think they'll just laugh at you and say, "F*** you!" Police are people, too, and they have hearts; they do care.


I was not implying that the police do not care. They are too busy with the multiple daily shootings, stabbings, crazy meth heads etc. to be concerned about a BOLO for this man's missing/lost passports. Maybe within a day or few but they aren't going to set everything aside due to someone's lost passports.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I was not implying that the police do not care. They are too busy with the multiple daily shootings, stabbings, crazy meth heads etc. to be concerned about a BOLO for this man's missing/lost passports. Maybe within a day or few but they aren't going to set everything aside due to someone's lost passports.


They care 1,000,000% more than the guy named Rohit at the other end of the keyboard in the Uber customer service chat/phone calls. And they have 1,000,000% more capability to help you when you only have one hour to try to get help.

You're being obtuse in not fully recognizing these facts. That's the point here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> So his ship sailed 3 hours ago and he still hasn't posted in the geographically local forum.


Well . . . You could always fly everyone to the Next Port of Call . . . And board the ship there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Man dont kick the guy while he is down
> View attachment 644125


It Could be Worse . . .









" Sorry Charlie"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> His family probably dumped his body in the ocean


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 644192


That's normal for Carnival.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

chrispounds said:


> This is a hail Mary situation. I'm at the Ft. Lauderdale Royal Caribbean port and my ship leaves in just over an hour. I have 5 relatives with me. I left all the passports in the Uber's Yukon.
> 
> I have left about 12 messages with my driver starting about 3.5 hours ago. Customer Service has left a couple and texted. No response to anything.
> 
> ...


So you think UP forum can do something for you after you provided license plate and his car type? I don't think any Uber employees are on here. Contact Uber on Twitter for fast response.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Man this sucks. I'm really sorry but this guy may have gone home or been dragged off to god knows where. Uber should have been sending him the messages or another passenger might have been given or taken the bag. Keep on uber support and I wish you the best of luck. Make sure to offer the driver big compensation to bring it back asap..
> Ps maybe you can catch up w the ship at the next port if you miss the original boarding too


How does his driver even keep messaging him for almost 4 hours?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Dude, just curious…. Why’d you leave your passports in the Uber???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> That's normal for Carnival.


Carnival: the Greyhound of the Seas.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

chrispounds said:


> Update. Well, still no call back. I will be filing a police report tomorrow morning.
> 
> It's been a whirlwind of a day. Had to plan a whole new 8 day vacation sitting on a curb at Port with upset kids. Find and reserve a large Ford Expedition for the whole clan for a week due to the complete change in plans. It seemed as though everything was at a premium since it was last minute. Find hotel accommodations when it seemed every hotel was sold out in Miami. Unless you found them for around $4500 or more for 4 nights back in Miami. Which I did/forced to. Uber back to said Miami hotel from the empty pirt in Ft. Lauderdale while looking for options in a packed Suburban with the clan.
> 
> ...


Damn... I know i've been doing this too long when I know that this time of year there's vacancies in Orlando.'



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'd recommend looking into hotels on the beach or going north to Disney if the driver doesn't get back to you, which it sounds like he's not.


Try to make the best of it... yargh...

I recommend the chocolate factory, bubba Gumps and Mythos for meals while you are at universal,

Out of curiosity what hotel did you end up in here in Orlando?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Dude, just curious…. Why’d you leave your passports in the Uber???


Not just HIS !

EVERYONES *!

( He sold 6 passports to illegals to Finance the Vacation.)


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Why would somebody hold the passports in anything but a secure spot on their body, not to be touched until they are needed at the cruise desk is beyond me.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was just gonna say that.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't think any Uber employees are on here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I learned this lesson less expensively for a different object on a city bus.

If there is something you absolutely HAVE to have with you, do not set it down. Ever. Not even for one second.

It's too easy to get distracted and forget something.

Hold it in your hand. Or put it in your coat pocket. I don't care where you keep it, but don't ever set it down on the seat.

My parents taught me: Do not ever set your keys down inside the car trunk. Ever. Same issue.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Assuming the story is true.

I feel bad for the guy. We have all done something really stupid at one time or another, especially when traveling with kids which can add chaos to traveling. This is a top tier screwup. Lessons learned:

Always make sure you have every bag out of your Uber before it pulls away.(duhh..Captain Obvious)
We all know the chances were very high that the driver got the messages and ignored them. Scumbag.
Uber has all the driver’s information and could have done much more to help reach the driver. I wonder if they even tried.
A decent Uber Driver could have saved the day and gotten money for helping.
If it were me my wife would have beaten me senseless for being so stupid. I’d be hearing about it until the day I died! It would be on my tombstone!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Well . . . You could always fly everyone to the Next Port of Call . . . And board the ship there.


He can't. He lost all of their passports.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He can't. He lost all of their passports.


Get copies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

On a cruise all you need is a passport card. Not an actual passport.


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

Hey all. I think I owe everyone an update.

First, I got it all back. Maybe 10 minutes before I called the police, this morning (about 20 hours after the event), the Uber driver called me. He said that was his Uber phone and he turned it off. He never turned it on until (presumably) this morning. He apologized a few times, but to be honest (1) no apology will suffice and (2) I should have left the camera sling bag wrapped over my shoulder/chest (which had the passports). Ultimately it was my oversight, but damn...just.....damn...if only he'd have checked his phone...

I drove up from Miami to Ft. Lauderdale after picking up a last minute rental. I was lucky to get the large SUV rental too. The lines were atrocious at the airport.

Anyhow. Lesson learned. I took off the sling bag in the car not thinking it would ever be an issue (front seat and I'd never forget or misplace it. It was only about 15 minutes, right?) I'll never do that again.

Uber Customer Service said they called and texted him. That was it though. They cut me off on several chats I had by disconnecting me while I was trying to work on solutions with them. Grrr.

I did speak with a Sheriff Seargent at the port yesterday about an alert of some kind. I told him I had make/model/license plate/first name. He was nice and all, but ultimately couldn't really do anything.

So....I lost out on the entire 8 day cruise with all of my family. Sucks to be me. Almost all hotels were booked up due to some boat convention or something in town. The service desk at the hotel downtown said he'd only seen rates jump this high as a rssult only one time more than this time. I had to book 3 nights in Miami. Lucky me. 

As backup, I planned a mostly full alternate vacation while here in Florida on the fly with my wife's help. And, no, she didn't berate me or anything. Things happen she said. She also said we'll laugh about it as a good story in the future. This will just be a new adventure as a result.

So that's it. To those wondering why I didn't xpost in the Ft Lauderdale subforum, I haven't had the time. I have a large party, disabled parents, kids, places to go, and things to do. This was a hail Mary post on a site I discovered at the last minute to begin with.

Thanks for all those who supported me and a few laughs. Have a good one.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

chrispounds said:


> Hey all. I think I owe everyone an update.
> 
> First, I got it all back. Maybe 10 minutes before I called the police, this morning (about 20 hours after the event), the Uber driver called me. He said that was his Uber phone and he turned it off. He never turned it on until (presumably) this morning. He apologized a few times, but to be honest (1) no apology will suffice and (2) I should have left the camera sling bag wrapped over my shoulder/chest (which had the passports). Ultimately it was my oversight, but damn...just.....damn...if only he'd have checked his phone...
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating the story for us. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> We have all done something really stupid at one time or another, *especially when traveling with kids *which can add chaos to traveling. This is a top tier screwup. *Lessons learned:*


That’s right: DON’T HAVE KIDS!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Couldn’t you still have sailed without passport as long as you stayed on the ship while in port?


----------



## chrispounds (11 mo ago)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Couldn’t you still have sailed without passport as long as you stayed on the ship while in port?


Well...maybe. If you had birth certificates. But who carries those? 😀


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

chrispounds said:


> Well...maybe. If you had birth certificates. But who carries those? 😀


In the future, probably your wife will carry them.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Calling the police was the first thing you should have done.
> 
> They can look up address by the license plate. They have plate reader cams all over the place. They can put out a BOLO on a vehicle, for all cops to look for. They can do A LOT more for you than Uber can when time is limited and it's for something that is a legal necessity.


Ummmm.....cops are law enforcement, NOT Lost & Found enforcement. They would tell the OP "tough shyte" find them yourself. It's NOT a police matter! Duhhhh


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummmm.....cops are law enforcement, NOT Lost & Found enforcement. They would tell the OP "tough shyte" find them yourself. It's NOT a police matter! Duhhhh


He was clearly going to report them as stolen by the driver.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Couldn’t you still have sailed without passport as long as you stayed on the ship while in port?


Better yet, the OP could just present his Uber account. Passports, Smashports. Why bother?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He was clearly going to report them as stolen by the driver.


Even if he foolishly did, NOT an emergency matter to the police!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Couldn’t you still have sailed without passport as long as you stayed on the ship while in port?


No


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> He can't. He lost all of their passports.


Now that he has gotten them back, I would think flying to the next spot would be an option.

However, I say that not knowing where the next couple of ports actually are.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Now that he has gotten them back, I would think flying to the next spot would be an option.
> 
> However, I say that not knowing where the next couple of ports actually are.


Depends on if he already cashed travel insurance to cancel the cruise.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

chrispounds said:


> Almost all hotels were booked up due to some boat convention or something in town.


It was a 3-day holiday weekend (President’s Day). Hotel rooms are always booked up and rates are always higher.


chrispounds said:


> damn...just.....damn...if only he'd have checked his phone.


damn...just.....damn...if only you’d have checked to make sure you had all your own damn belongings before exiting the Uber vehicle.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

chrispounds said:


> Hey all. I think I owe everyone an update.
> 
> First, I got it all back. Maybe 10 minutes before I called the police, this morning (about 20 hours after the event), the Uber driver called me. He said that was his Uber phone and he turned it off. He never turned it on until (presumably) this morning. He apologized a few times, but to be honest (1) no apology will suffice and (2) I should have left the camera sling bag wrapped over my shoulder/chest (which had the passports). Ultimately it was my oversight, but damn...just.....damn...if only he'd have checked his phone...
> 
> ...


I'm really glad you checked back in alot of us were wondering what might have happened with you.
It's too bad about the cruise but I'm glad it still 
kinda worked out for you and your family didnt get you a new pair of cement shoes. 
Uber does kinda suck as far as 
customer (you/us) service goes
You got to see what it's like to be a driver LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I always try to remind people to take their personal belongings with them. And I make it sound like the announcement by a flight attendant. It usually gets a laugh.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I always try to remind people to take their personal belongings with them. And I make it sound like the announcement by a flight attendant. It usually gets a laugh.


I just beam the thought directly into their brains with my unicorn magic.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I just beam the thought directly into their brains with my unicorn magic.


I usually find verbalizing it to be more effective. LOL

Particularly the more I make it sound like a flight attendant giving her standard spiel.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Now that he has gotten them back, I would think flying to the next spot would be an option.
> 
> However, I say that not knowing where the next couple of ports actually are.


I can only imagine the last minute cost for a one way pseudo international ticket, let alone for 8 people, plus if there are any covid arrival regulation that might need to be meet. I think OP is doing the best they can with their plan B vacation and make the best of it. I do agree that maybe using Airbnb might be a better way to go. Good luck.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> plus if there are any covid arrival regulation that might need to be meet


Hopefully those were already handled. But we weren't there and can only guess.

Like someone else said, I hope they had trip insurance for this one.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I didn't say they would go running around looking for them. I said they can at least do more for him than Uber will do.


However, the cops won’t help much in this situation, the cops are far too busy helping firemen get cats out of trees.



UberChiefPIT said:


> This is more than what Uber will do when time is limited.


Uber Support in Bangalore won’t help you much, but if you get lucky to reach someone in Manila, you’ll be better off.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

chrispounds said:


> Hey all. I think I owe everyone an update.
> 
> First, I got it all back. Maybe 10 minutes before I called the police, this morning (about 20 hours after the event), the Uber driver called me. He said that was his Uber phone and he turned it off. He never turned it on until (presumably) this morning. He apologized a few times, but to be honest (1)* no apology will suffice* and (2) I should have left the camera sling bag wrapped over my shoulder/chest (which had the passports). Ultimately it was my oversight, but damn...just.....damn...*if only he'd have checked his phone*...


Maybe, no apology is necessary. He wasn’t required to keep the app or his phone on after he finished driving. Or, do you think he ignored your messages intentionally only to return your forgotten passports the next day? For what? He stood a better chance at a tip by returning them before the ship left than after. Was he tipped for returning your stuff on his time? $600 in passports returned in less than a day. If it was me, I would go back on the app and tip him at least the cost of replacing one passport. None of this is the driver’s fault. You could have just as easily left the passports on your kitchen counter
“If only he’d checked his phone…” Try, “if only I’d checked my bags.”


----------



## ChristopherChristopher (Aug 14, 2021)

chrispounds said:


> Hey all. I think I owe everyone an update.
> 
> First, I got it all back. Maybe 10 minutes before I called the police, this morning (about 20 hours after the event), the Uber driver called me. He said that was his Uber phone and he turned it off. He never turned it on until (presumably) this morning. He apologized a few times, but to be honest (1) no apology will suffice and (2) I should have left the camera sling bag wrapped over my shoulder/chest (which had the passports). Ultimately it was my oversight, but damn...just.....damn...if only he'd have checked his phone...
> 
> ...


You really are a millennial idiot. Always expecting someone else to clean up after your ineptitude. I doubt you learned anything, since you are clearly too stupid to keep up with a mere 8 pieces of documentation. I'm personally glad your vacation was totally screwed. Will you learn anything from it? Of course not. You're to stupid for that level of expectation. Shut up and go home.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I always try to remind people to take their personal belongings with them. And I make it sound like the announcement by a flight attendant. It usually gets a laugh.


When mine get in I point out the 
convenient travel sickness bags....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ChristopherChristopher said:


> You really are a millennial idiot. Always expecting someone else to clean up after your ineptitude. I doubt you learned anything, since you are clearly too stupid to keep up with a mere 8 pieces of documentation. I'm personally glad your vacation was totally screwed. Will you learn anything from it? Of course not. You're to stupid for that level of expectation. Shut up and go home.


----------



## ChristopherChristopher (Aug 14, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> View attachment 644809


If you are talking to me, then, yes....I am a dick. Well done!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> Maybe, no apology is necessary. He wasn’t required to keep the app or his phone on after he finished driving. Or, do you think he ignored your messages intentionally only to return your forgotten passports the next day? For what? He stood a better chance at a tip by returning them before the ship left than after. Was he tipped for returning your stuff on his time? $600 in passports returned in less than a day. If it was me, I would go back on the app and tip him at least the cost of replacing one passport. None of this is the driver’s fault. You could have just as easily left the passports on your kitchen counter
> “If only he’d checked his phone…” Try, “if only I’d checked my bags.”


Right.
Or he could have done what I always did.
Property that does not belong to me goes in the nearest mail box.
"I don't have it. Never saw it, never had it."

I am a dick too.
I have all I can do to keep track of my OWN shit - I can't keep track of yours too.

I've traveled abroad, sometimes to unfriendly countries. Getting separated from my passport would take an armed robbery.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I've traveled abroad, sometimes to unfriendly countries. Getting separated from my passport would take an armed robbery.


Sure, but we've all screwed up occasionally. And yes, we get to pay the price for that screwup, but I'd rather not have someone else trying to eff me while I'm down.

My Significant Other went on a cruise with a friend. The dumb f*** went ashore in Mexico, not carrying their passport, and then almost missed the ship's departure from port. It certainly was a tense moment, including for me back at home, getting phone calls from the cruise line. (It was before the pandemic.)

Did they deserve what might have happened? Yeah, okay.

But nobody should try to make it worse.

Throwing away someone's forgotten passport? No justification under ANY circumstances.

Let's change the facts slightly. Suppose you got hurt on the job. Which I know DID happen. Suppose everyone around you said, "Oh, he screwed up. It's his own fault. Let's let him lay there and suffer for an hour or two before we call for an ambulance."

"Oh, and we can tell his wife that we're sorry that he died, but she screwed up which she married such a f*** up."


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but we've all screwed up occasionally. And yes, we get to pay the price for that screwup, but I'd rather not have someone else trying to eff me while I'm down.
> 
> My Significant Other went on a cruise with a friend. The dumb f*** went ashore in Mexico, not carrying their passport, and then almost missed the ship's departure from port. It certainly was a tense moment, including for me back at home, getting phone calls from the cruise line. (It was before the pandemic.)
> 
> ...


Going from throwing away forgotten property to letting someone die is not changing the facts slightly. Why is the standard for UberBastid higher than that of the person who left the passports in the Uber? Why would you expect anyone for care more about the passports than the people that needed them?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but we've all screwed up occasionally. And yes, we get to pay the price for that screwup, but I'd rather not have someone else trying to eff me while I'm down.
> 
> My Significant Other went on a cruise with a friend. The dumb f*** went ashore in Mexico, not carrying their passport, and then almost missed the ship's departure from port. It certainly was a tense moment, including for me back at home, getting phone calls from the cruise line. (It was before the pandemic.)
> 
> ...


Google this: "what would the post office do if they found a wallet in a mailbox" do the same term but replace 'wallet' with 'passport'.









Man Returns Lost Wallet to Post Office, Ends Up in Handcuffs


A South Florida man reached out to NBC 6 Responds after he got accused of stealing a wallet.




www.nbcmiami.com




.

I would take the risk to help an injured person. I will not take on risk to protect property that YOU failed to protect, unless I'm being paid to do so. And, paid fairly; not the pennies that Uber pays.
One of my duties on the job is to 'protect and preserve company assets' - and I am well paid to do that (and other things).
If I see something laying on a bench (the above story) I ignore it. "I don't know who it belongs to - but I know who it does NOT belong to." That guy did the 'right' thing, and spent a year defending himself. 
If that property is in my car I get it OUT as soon as possible. Like RFN. 

If you read the above article, one of the things that man said was "No good deed goes unpunished I guess. I won't do it again."

Tough lesson to learn. Not my rules


----------



## Weenie (Apr 6, 2019)

wow, just wow. the people on here that replied in a snarky, mean way is the reason I would never use uber, lyft or any of them! I'm planning a trip to Florida with my mom and sister and we are looking to get some type of transportation to the airport and back which is only a 30 minute easy drive from where I'm at. I woul of tipped good! But, with some of the way you drivers talk and treat passengers, there is no way I would hire one! I think we will take a limo or park at airport for the week! Sorry to the good drivers with the good attitude.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Weenie said:


> wow, just wow. the people on here that replied in a snarky, mean way is the reason I would never use uber, lyft or any of them! I'm planning a trip to Florida with my mom and sister and we are looking to get some type of transportation to the airport and back which is only a 30 minute easy drive from where I'm at. I woul of tipped good! But, with some of the way you drivers talk and treat passengers, there is no way I would hire one! I think we will take a limo or park at airport for the week! Sorry to the good drivers with the good attitude.


We treat people like shit who treat us like shit.
You are the type that would text and promise a big tip 'in the ap' then laugh as you slam the door.

Oh, and ... a trip to Florida with mom? and sister?
couldn't get a date?
I can refer you to @Guido-TheKillerPimp 
I bet he can hook you up.
Leave mom ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guido ... do you have a referral program, or does it just add a couple points to my frequent flyer card?


----------



## Weenie (Apr 6, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> We treat people like shit who treat us like shit.
> You are the type that would text and promise a big tip 'in the ap' then laugh as you slam the door.
> 
> Oh, and ... a trip to Florida with mom? and sister?
> ...


Don't need a date, I'm married! Traveling to see my other sister! Secondly, I wouldn"t need anyones "help" to get a date. Obviously, with your attitude, you do! I'm a gig worker myself (instacart) so I do understand the low pay gig workers get, therefore, yes, I would tip very well and in cash! I also agree with when a passenger treats you or your vehicle with dissrespect, then yes, they do deserve it! This op was only looking for help to possibly get his passports back and thought, just maybe the driver might be on this forum or what would be the best thing to try to do! He made a human mistake that any of us could and have made. He did acknowledge that it was his fault and not the drivers fault, but yet people were still bashing him and even saying things such as hope his vacation is horrid and such. Thats the attitude I'm talking about!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Weenie said:


> Don't need a date, I'm married! Traveling to see my other sister! Secondly, I wouldn"t need anyones "help" to get a date. Obviously, with your attitude, you do! I'm a gig worker myself (instacart) so I do understand the low pay gig workers get, therefore, yes, I would tip very well and in cash! I also agree with when a passenger treats you or your vehicle with dissrespect, then yes, they do deserve it! This op was only looking for help to possibly get his passports back and thought, just maybe the driver might be on this forum or what would be the best thing to try to do! He made a human mistake that any of us could and have made. He did acknowledge that it was his fault and not the drivers fault, but yet people were still bashing him and even saying things such as hope his vacation is horrid and such. Thats the attitude I'm talking about!


Did he really accept blame, because that’s not what I got out of it? He said the driver’s apologies weren’t enough and he wished the driver had checked his phone. Both statements contradict whatever he said about it being his fault.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Weenie said:


> wow, just wow. the people on here that replied in a snarky, mean way is the reason I would never use uber, lyft or any of them! I'm planning a trip to Florida with my mom and sister and we are looking to get some type of transportation to the airport and back which is only a 30 minute easy drive from where I'm at. I woul of tipped good! But, with some of the way you drivers talk and treat passengers, there is no way I would hire one! I think we will take a limo or park at airport for the week! Sorry to the good drivers with the good attitude.


I tried to be as helpful to the guy as I could. I was honest with him that he just needed to give up on the cruise, and I gave him alternate locations in florida to go and he ended up booking at one of them. I even gave him restaraunt recomendations.

And by the way "ONLY 30 minutes" away.

That's bordering on a long trip. My average trip is about 10 minutes.

The top 5% of uber customers actually tip. The next 25% behave and stiff the driver. The next 20% behave and act all sweet and say i'm going to tip you in the app. Then the next 45% don't even bother saying they are going to tip in the app. Oh and the bottom 5% actively try to screw us. Which is about the portion of the population that are convicted felons, 5% of the GD population.

Throwing away lost property?

It's getting more and more common for customers to accuse of of outright theft when they leave stuff in our cars. Some people even file police reports and then "Forget" to call off the dogs just because it takes us 10-12 hours to get back to the customer.

Some people have jobs and can't talk on the phone, or drop everything they are doing to return someone's lost cell phone.

Speaking of cell phones, in my state a stolen cell phone is a felony theft charge.


Some people throw away passenger possessions because they don't get paid enough to justify driving the lost possessions back.


You know what's kinda ****ed... The return cell phone fare in the taxi cab can be 10 _TIMES_ longer distance and 10 times more expensive than the passengers original fare. How is that fair?

My operating range is 3 counties, that's just the pickup area... 3 southern counties. The taxis I rent are usually orange/seminole county, my personal vehicle that's licensed as a taxi is most of orange/osceola county.

Orange county is 1003 square miles
Seminole county is 345 square miles
Osceola count is 1506 square miles
For a total of 2854 square miles.

My "OPERATING AREA is 2854 square miles.

That's the area I can pick up. The area I can drop off in is_ substantially larger_...

On uber someone could leave a pair of earrings in the car and I would have to return them anywhere in that 2854 square mile area for $15.

*ANYWHERE IN THE 2854 SQUARE MILE AREA FOR $15!*

Ponder that please... Ponder having to track anywhere in a 2854 square mile area for $15. I would understand why some people would instead dumpster lost and found objects rather than drive 40 miles or worse for $15.

In the taxi.. Well as a taxi I can just run the meter to drive it back to the customer. or I can turn it into the taxi shop and turn it into the company lost nad found and the customer can retrieve it for free.

Uber drivers in the area I live in can pickup in a much larger range than I can by the way.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I still think his entire story was 100% fabricated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Weenie said:


> But, with some of the way you drivers talk and treat passengers, there is no way I would hire one!


I actually believe that the majority of Uber drivers are decent people who would do the right thing. The people here may not be representative of drivers as a whole. Thank goodness.

A few years ago, I had a young lady as a passenger. I dropped her off near where she worked.

The next rider found her keys on the back seat. After I dropped off the second lady, I doubled back to where the first one worked, since it was only about a mile away.

No muss, no fuss, and nobody got hurt.

The next time a woman left her keys in my car, we met for lunch the next day. She bought me lunch, gave me her card, and said if I ever needed a criminal defense attorney, I should call her.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Google this: "what would the post office do if they found a wallet in a mailbox" do the same term but replace 'wallet' with 'passport'.


Since when did you start taking ethical guidance from the federal government? LOL


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Weenie said:


> wow, just wow. the people on here that replied in a snarky, mean way is the reason I would never use uber, lyft or any of them! Sorry to the good drivers with the good attitude.


This is a toss up. As drivers, we have all experienced the "I'll tip u in the app" or "I'll make it worth ur time" only to get nothing. There are also several post of riders leaving their phone on the car and then showing up at drivers home banging on the door to recover said phone. As drivers, we have become rather jaded towards things like this. Heck, there are some drivers that clearly mention that as soon as they find something in their car, they toss it up on a garbage can or throw it out their window. I certainly believe that drivers are all good, they are doing their best to make a living. The sad part is that the compensation is certainly minimal, and anything that does not involved driving people around cuts into drivers profit and increases their expenses.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Since when did you start taking ethical guidance from the federal government? LOL


LoL.
Yea ... but, it wasn't guidance I seeked ... it was a "what if I do this, what do you do" question.
I really don't care what they do with it, I'd prolly put it in there anyway. 
Once I handed a ringing phone to a homeless person so HE could get a 'reward'. I did that with that phone because the pax was a real PIA. 
Point is -- it's OUT of my car and my possession.
And, if it's given to the PO, at least they got a chance of getting it back.


----------

